# Dreyfuss Pocket Watch Â£119.99 Down From Â£600



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

I think this is a great deal. Okay maybe not Â£600 worth but v nice.

Amazon.co.uk price is Â£149.99 but if you sign up for (the first time) their fashion newsletter you get a 20% off code which can be used on watches to bring make the price Â£119.99.

Cheers

Gary


----------

